# IPv4-Konnektivität > jedes zweite Mal "keine Internetverbindung"



## Wackinger (3. November 2017)

*IPv4-Konnektivität > jedes zweite Mal "keine Internetverbindung"*

Moin zusammen.
Ich habe das Problem, dass ich regelmäßig-unregelmäßig keine Internetverbindung nach Start des PCs  habe.
Der PC ist per LAN angeschlossen. 
Schaue ich mir unter Win10 dann den Status der Netzwerkverbindung an, sehe ich das bei IPv4
keine Internetverbindung besteht > bei IPv6 aber schon.
Per Rechtsklick kann ich dann deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren.
Mal funzt es dann nach dem  ersten oder zweiten Mal, teilweise auch nach diversen Versuchen oder
Neustarts nicht.
Habe grad Win10 neu aufgesetzt und die entsprechenden Treiber aktualisiert.

Killer Network Manager> Killer E2200Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Das Glasfasersignal geht über die Fritzbox auf einen Switch und dann per Lan zum PC.

Habt ihr eine Idee was das Problem sein kann?


Danke euch...


----------



## Wackinger (3. November 2017)

*AW: IPv4-Konnektivität > jedes zweite Mal "keine Internetverbindung"*

Ach so, IPs usw. werden automatisch bezogen....


----------



## Stockmann (4. November 2017)

*AW: IPv4-Konnektivität &gt; jedes zweite Mal &quot;keine Internetverbindung&quot;*

IPv6 deaktivieren und testen ob wirklich keine Verbindung besteht, es kann auch ein  Anzeigefehler sein.

Welche Hardware ist in Nutzung (ab Computer)? 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matusalem (4. November 2017)

*AW: IPv4-Konnektivität > jedes zweite Mal "keine Internetverbindung"*

Die wahrscheinlichste Ursache ist ein Fehler im DHCP System. 

Sprich prüfen ob wirklich nur ein DHCP Server bei Dir aktiv ist. Diesen dann auf die korrekte Konfiguration prüfen. Gleichzeitig im PC prüfen ob die IPv4 Adresse automatisch vom DHCP Server bezogen wird. 

Mit den Kommandozeilenbefehlen ipconfig, ipconfig /release, ipconfig /renew kannst Du Die aktuelle IP Konfiguration prüfen, diese per DHCP freigeben und wieder neu anfordern.

Unter Win10 gab es auch einen Bug, welcher ebenfalls sporadisch zu keiner Erkennung der IPv4 Verbindung führte. Hier sollte die Aktualisierung  von Win10 helfen.


----------



## Wackinger (8. November 2017)

*AW: IPv4-Konnektivität > jedes zweite Mal "keine Internetverbindung"*

Hier mein System:
 Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1
 CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz
 CPU Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 
 Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
 RAM: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400
 SSD: Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s 
 HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s 
 Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W 
 Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail
 Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster 
 Betr.System: Windows 10 64 Bit
 Monitor: BenQ XL2720Z (1920x1080)


----------



## Wackinger (8. November 2017)

*AW: IPv4-Konnektivität > jedes zweite Mal "keine Internetverbindung"*

In der Fritzbox ist alles auf Standard. Und auf dem PC wird alles automatisch bezogen.


----------



## Wackinger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: IPv4-Konnektivität > jedes zweite Mal "keine Internetverbindung"*

Hallo zusammen. Ich möchte meinen alten Beitrag noch einmal bemühen und euch um eure Hilfe/KnowHow bitten. 
O.g. Problem besteht weiterhin, allerdings etwas verändert aber sehr sehr nervig.

Für den Überblick:
Unser Haus besteht aus 2 Wohnungen (Familie) die sich ein Netzwerk teilen. Das Netzwerk ist wie folgt aufgebaut.
In der Unteren (Wohnung) sitzt die Glasfaserbox vom Anbieter. Von dort geht es per Netzwerkkabel (Cat6) in die Obere zur Fritzbox 7360. Weiter per Netzwerkkabel auf den SwitchTP Link TL-SF1024D. 
Von hier aus startet die Verteilung.   
Alle Netzwerkdosen der oberen Wohnung laufen direkt per Netzwerkkabel zu diesem Switch. 
Für die Untere Wohnung habe ich ein Kabel nach unten zu einem weiteren Switch gezogen der alle Dosen dort versorgt.

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Am PC der oberen Wohnung:
Wie oben beschrieben unregelmäßig keine Internetverbindung bei PC-Start.
IPv4 kein Internet 
Kann ich beheben, indem ich ein paar Male unter Netzwerkverbindungen den Controller deaktiviere und wieder aktiviere.
Kam aber in letzter Zeit eher selten vor, aber wenn dann nervt und dauert es.

Was jetzt neu ist:
PC untere Wohnung.
Viele Tage am Stück keine Internetverbindung. Deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren funzt da gar nicht. 
An manchen Tagen geht's komischer Weise ohne das was gemacht wurde.
Nehme ich den PC allerdings hoch in die obere Wohnung funktioniert die Verbindung sofort.
Folgende Meldungen habe ich schon erhalten:
- Standardgateway nicht verfügbar
- Ethernet verfügt über keine gültige IP Konfiguration

Zusatzinfos: 
Fritzbox wurde mit dem Glasfaseranschluss geliefert und kann manuell kein Firmwareupdate bekommen.
In der Fritzbox unter Netzwerkeinstellungen>IPv4-Einstellungen ist eine IP vergeben, die Standard-Subnetzmaske und DHCP-Server aktiviert.
Allerdings ndet die IP auf .1 und DHCP vergibt ab .20 bis .200

Alle PCs beziehen die IPs automatisch.

Könnt ihr mir helfen das Problem zu lösen?

Danke euch.


----------



## Wackinger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: IPv4-Konnektivität > jedes zweite Mal "keine Internetverbindung"*

Bin in dem Thema nicht so fit und bräuchte detaillierte Anleitung....


----------



## Matusalem (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: IPv4-Konnektivität > jedes zweite Mal "keine Internetverbindung"*

Es wäre einen Versuch wert auf beiden PCs eine Linux Live Distribution zu starten (kostenfrei aus dem Internet beziehbar) und zu schauen ob und wie zuverlässig diese in das Internet kommt.

Wenn das klappt, dann liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass das Windows OS die Ursache für die Probleme ist. 

In diesem Fall sicherstellen, dass alle Aktualisierungen eingespielt sind. Irgendwelche nicht zu Windows gehörende Netzwerkbeschleunigungstools, Personal Firewalls, ... deinstallieren. Virenscanner deinstallieren. Im Prinzip alles was sich im PC per Software zwischen Windows und dem Netzwerk klemmen könnte. Die IP Adressen prüfen, welche wurden vergeben, passen diese zum erwarteten Adressbereich.   Testweise feste IPv4 Adressen vergeben (idealerweise bei Dir mit Adressen aus dem Bereich 201 bis 254, oder 2 bis 20).

P.S.: Der Wunsch nach einer detaillierten Anleitung ist Verständlich, aber sehr aufwendig (meiner Meinung nach) für ein Forum. Per Suchmaschinen (Qwant, Startpage, Ecosia, Google) findet man aber viel Hintergrundinfo, z.B. wo man die IP Adressinfos unter Windows findet und wie man diese Konfigurieren kann.


----------



## taks (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: IPv4-Konnektivität > jedes zweite Mal "keine Internetverbindung"*

Funktioniert das WLAN der Fritzbox problemlos?
Mal versucht ob die Probleme ohne den TPLink auch existieren?
Funktioniert der PC direkt an der Fritzbox Problemlos (alle Kabel ausser das zum PC ausstecken)?
Den "Eco-Modus" der Fritzbox Ethernet-Ports ausgeschaltet?


----------



## Wackinger (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: IPv4-Konnektivität > jedes zweite Mal "keine Internetverbindung"*

Danke für eure Tipps. Das "Umstöpseln" werde ich am Wochenende mal testen. 
Windows10 ist aktuell und es gibt außer Antivir nichts an tools oder firewalls. 
Was ich ja komisch finde ist, dass der PC unten nir selten geht, ich ihn oben aber sofort online bekomme ohne was zu machen. Unten gibt es aber Tage da gehts.


----------



## Wackinger (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: IPv4-Konnektivität > jedes zweite Mal "keine Internetverbindung"*

Wlan läuft zu 90% problemlos. Muss aber ca. einmal die Woche die Fritzbox neu starten.


----------



## Wackinger (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: IPv4-Konnektivität > jedes zweite Mal "keine Internetverbindung"*

Deutet dies mot den Fehlermeldungen nicht am ehesten auf die Fritzbox hin? Ist ja nicht mehr die aktuellste.


----------



## goern (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: IPv4-Konnektivität > jedes zweite Mal "keine Internetverbindung"*

Versuche mal IPv6 zu deaktivieren an deinen Rechnern.
Ebenfalls schalte den Schnellstart im Windows Menü aus. Dies machte mir auch einige Probleme


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: IPv4-Konnektivität > jedes zweite Mal "keine Internetverbindung"*

Das problem wurde doch schon in post 4 angesprochen. Es scheint wirklich am DHCP-server bzw. der adressverteilung darüber zu liegen.
Am einfachsten behebt man das, wenn man die ip-adresse für den rechner, der da keine lust auf die automatische vergabe hat, einfach manuell fest legt. Das geht unter systemsteuerung-> netzwerk und freigabecenter->ethernet (rechts, halb oben)->eigenschaften (links unten). Dort einen doppelklick auf "internetprotokoll V4".
Wenn nun deine fritzbox die ip 192.168.178.1 hat gibst du ein:
IP-Adresse: 192.168.178.2 (ist ein beispiel, die hinterste zahl darf zwischen 2 und 255 liegen)
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0 (kommt automatisch)
Standardgateway: 192.168.178.1 (fritzbox-ip)
Bevorzugter DNS-server: 192.168.178.1 (fritzbox-ip)
Alternativer DNS-Server: 8.8.8.8 (ist hier z.b. eine google-ip und optional!​)


----------



## Wackinger (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: IPv4-Konnektivität > jedes zweite Mal "keine Internetverbindung"*

Danke. Auch für die sehr detaillierte Info.


----------

